
Parallel N64 with RSP Dynarec – RetroArch – Fastest LLE N64 Emulator to Date - libretro
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4g7ytpHVYuc
======
libretro
Read the blog article here -
[https://www.libretro.com/index.php/parallel-n64-with-
paralle...](https://www.libretro.com/index.php/parallel-n64-with-parallel-rsp-
dynarec-release-fast-and-accurate-n64-emulation/)

